# CPU wird unnatürlich heiß



## Psychom(Nobody) (10. Februar 2016)

*CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Hallo,

ich habe mir meinen PC neu zusammengesetzt und eine Kompaktwasserkühlung eingebaut. Musste dafür leider ein wenig drücken und basteln.
Nun habe ich das Problem, das meine CPU ohne Übertacktung bereits über 80 Grad warum gewurden ist.

Hat jemand Lust mal wild Fehlerquellen vorzuschalgen?


----------



## the_swiss (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

So ganz ohne Infos wird das relativ schwierig.

Welche CPU?
Welche Kompakt-WaKü?

Die 80° im Idle? Unter Prime?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Vorschlagen können wir genug, nur brauchen wir mehr Information @TE.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Liste mal die verbauten Komponenten auf ... und schau nach ob der CPU-Kühler richtig sitz und auch Wäremeleitpaste nicht zu viel oder zu wenig verwendet wurde ; laufen die Lüfter, wie Warm ist der Radiator; event ein Messfehler


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Also CPU ist i7-6700k die zur Zeit ohne übertacktung oder irgendwas läuft.
Gekühlt wird sie durch einen cooler master nepton 240m.
Heute hatte ich zum test Virenscanner + WoW laufen, dabei ging die Temperatur laut CoreTemp über 80 Grad, worauf hin ich abgebrochen habe.
Wäremleitpaste habe etwas leicht verstrichen (war leider recht zäh) und einen kleinen klecks in der Mitte gelassen. 
Nach dem Temperaturen habe ich den Kühler heute einmal abgeschraubt dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wärmeleitpaste nicht über die ganzee CPu verteilt war und nur an 2 Stellen am Kühlblock wärmeleitpaste zu sehen war.
Darauf hin habe ich den Kühler nocheinmal fester angeschraubt. Bisher ist die Temperatur nur bis auf ca 71 Grad gestiegen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Kühler sitzt richtig auf der CPU?


----------



## Faxe007 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Ja mach den Kühler nochmal ab und verstreich die WLP komplett über die CPU (genau genommen nur über den Heatspreader). Anpressdrucvk müsste doch vorgegen sein in der Anleitung?
?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Ich weiß nicht wie ich sehe, ob er richtig sizt.
In der Anleitung sind nur paar Bilder keine Ahnung wie fest ich die Schrauben ziehen muss.
Beim anschrauben der Lüfter habe ich eine zu fest geschraubt und das Gewinde kapput gemacht....


----------



## Phir0n (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Würd spontan mal tippen zu viel oder wenig Wärmeleitpaste. Erbsengroß in die Mitte, Kühler drauf. Kurz hin und her wackeln beim draufsetzen (nicht über cpu ziehen) und fertig.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Sollte nicht viel mehr als Erbsengroß gewesen sein. Allerdings war es halt kaum verteilt.
Wackeln ist mit den starren schläuchen sehr schwer war froh es zu schaffen den Kühler drauf zu schrauben....


----------



## Eckism (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Beim anschrauben der Lüfter habe ich eine zu fest geschraubt und das Gewinde kapput gemacht....



Lüfter oder Kühler(CPU)?


----------



## Faxe007 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Du musst die Schrauben gleichmäßig anziehen: immer gegenüberliegende ne halbe Umdrehung. Sonst sitzt der Kühler schief auf - darauf deutet das hin wenn schon ein Gewinde kaputt ist.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

... ich werf einfach mal in den raum das ev der prozzi schlecht von intel verklebt wurde...
war bei nem kumpel genauso... 70-80°C egal was de gemacht hast trotz wakü... geköpft und halbes di frei... mit lm verklebt und wiehe da twmps um die 40-50°C


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Mach den Kühler auf der CPU nochmal los, entfern die bereits vorhandene WLP und trag neue Erbsengroß in der Mitte der CPU auf (Bitte keine No-Name). Drück dann den Kühler drauf ohne ihn zu befestigen und dreh ihn mal leicht in beide Richtungen, damit die WLP sich verteilen kann.

Dann den Kühler wie beschrieben gleichmäßig festziehen!

Wenn danach die Temps immer noch so hoch sind, würde mich die Drehzahl, Anzahl und Sorte der verbauten Lüfter mal interresieren. 
Wenn das auch alles i.O. bzw Stock mit ordentlich Drehzahl ist kann eigentlich nur noch sehr viel Luft im System sein (AIO umtauschen) oder wirklich die CPU sehr schlecht sein.
BTW: Wieviel Volt hast du da drauf? Manche Boards geben bei "Auto" Einstellung ein Höllenfeuer auf die CPU...


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



Faxe007 schrieb:


> Du musst die Schrauben gleichmäßig anziehen: immer gegenüberliegende ne halbe Umdrehung. Sonst sitzt der Kühler schief auf - darauf deutet das hin wenn schon ein Gewinde kaputt ist.



Das Gewinde ist am Radiator, dort wo ich die Lüfter angeschraubt habe. Ohne viel Kraft(empfinde ich so) kapput gegangen.
Beim Kühlkörper ist alles in Ordnung. In der Anleitung ist eine Reihenfolge, welche schraube man zu erst anziehen soll. War mir allerdings nicht sicher ob damit gemeint ist erst 1 fest dann 2 fest usw oder wie auch immer.

Habe ich die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste von Cooler Master genutzt, wie gesagt ist die Konsistenz sehr zäh. Auch die Lüfter sind mitgeliefert wurden, sie hängen an einer Steuerung und sollen ab 70 Grad voll aufdrehen.
Die Volt Zahl habe ich gestern mal beobachtet, dabei ist sie nie bis 1,4 gekommen.


----------



## the_swiss (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

1,4V ist relativ viel für einen Skylake. Normalerweise sollte eine Skylake-CPU @ stock nicht über 1,3V gehen. Mit 1,4 sollte man dann den Takt schon ziemlich weit anheben können, und sollte auch das oberste Limit sein.

Als erster Schritt wäre Undervolting sinnvoll, da lässt sich noch einiges an Temperaturen rausholen. Hier ein Link zu einem Video dazu (ist zwar ein Haswell-E, aber Skylake ist relativ ähnlich: CPU-Undervolting: Effizienz-Tuning für den Core i7-5820K - so geht's [Test der Woche]


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Habe nochmal nach geguckt mit Standardeinstellungen geht der Takt bis 4210 MHz und die Core Voltage von 0,8 bis 1,3 V.
Dabei ist laut Core Temp die Max Temperatur auf Core 1 78 Grad. Allerdings nur recht kurzfristig, habe aber auch nicht versucht die CPU wirklich auszulasten.

Undervolting wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit aber ich habe mir keine i7-6700k und Wasserkühlung zugelegt um mir Gedanken um die Temperatur im Normalbetrieb zu machen...

Hier einmal der Aleitungsausschnitt zur Befestigung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Nacheinander immer ein bischen anziehen, wie beim Reifenwechsel.

Auch eine Wakü ist kein Freifahrtsschein für unsinnige Vcore, egal ob man sich Gedanken machen will oder nicht, zudem ist die WLP bei Skylake (die das Silizium mit der äußeren Abdeckung verbinded) grottig.


----------



## wooty1337 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Nur um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen... Die Klebefolie vom Kupferblock hast du entfernt? Hast du die Schrauben in der richtigen Position für deinen Sockel? Sitzt die Backplate richtig? 

Könntest du evtl. mal Fotos von installiertem Block und Radiator machen?


----------



## Guallamalla (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Hat die Wasserpumpe Strom? Wenn ja, läuft die Pumpe auch?


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Sry das ich in den Thread so reinplatze hoffe niemand hat was dagegen

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem ich habe einen Intel Core i5 4690k übertaktet auf 4,4 GHz 1.25v meine CPU wird aber beim Spielen oder in Prime 95 sehr heiß bis zu 95 Grad idl 37 grad obwohl ich eine Wasserkühlung habe
1. Alphacool Eisberg Single Pumpe 
2. 2 Ausgleichsbehälter 
3. 1.2 Liter kühlflüssigkeit
4. 240 mm Radiator 
5. Alphacool Silver Grease Wärmeleitpaste für 50 Cent 

Wie man schon auf den erste  Blick sieht ist die wärmeleitpaste sehr billig kann es sein das es an ihr liegt? 

Die Pumpe pumpt ohne Probleme 120 Liter die Stunde.

An was kann das liegen das ich so hohe Temps habe ist es wirklich die Wärmeleitpaste was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann in Tests war sie nämlich höchstens 10 Grad heißer, als andere Wärmeleitpasten 

Noch dazu ein Schlauch ist etwas abgeknickt aber fast garnicht nur ganz minimal was also ja auch nichts ausmachen darf.

Bitte um Antwort und Hilfe


----------



## KuroLP (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Aufbau bzw der Reihenfolge machen? Oder Vielleicht einfach mal schreiben in welcher Reihenfolge das Zeug verschlaucht wurde?


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Ne CPU für über 300,- mit nem Kühler für deutlich über 100,- und dann WLP 0,50€, finde den Fehler 
"Höchstens 10° heißer" ist gigantisch!
Was für Lüfter bei was für einer Drehzahl verwendest du?

Mach den Knick mal daraus und benutz vernünftige WLP, im idealfall Collabratory Liquid Pro. Nur durch die 2 Maßnahmen sollten 15° drin sein *Kristalkugelschüttel*


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Danke für die Antworten!

Ja Folie ist ab.
Die Schrauben habe ich wie in der Abbildung angezogen und die Schläuche zeigen wie in der Abbildung zum Ram. (Wobei ich finde, dass die Abbildung sagt erst eine Schraube anziehen dann die nächste bis alle dran waren.  Wäre es immer jede ein bisschen müsste von der 4 zur 1 wieder eine Verbindung sein…)
Ich weiß nicht wie ich sehen kann, ob die Pumpe läuft.
Ich kann gleich mal gucken ob ich ein Bild machen kann.

Habe die CPU gerade mal ausgelastet da steigt die Temperatur auf 100 Grad und fällt nicht wirklich wieder. Gefühlt kommt aus dem Radiator recht kalte Luft. (Kann aber auch am Luftzug liegen)

Edit: Hier einmal ein paar Bilder, besser habe ichs nicht hinbekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Wenn du das Kabel ans Mainboard gesteckt hast und das Cooler Master Logo leuchtet hat die Pumpe Strom und sollte auch laufen (hört man eigentlich auch wenn man etwas näher herangeht). Evtl. ist auch der PWM Anschluss im Bios deaktivitert oder falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Das Kabel ist angeschlossen und das Logo leuchtet. Hören tue ich die Pumpe aber nicht.


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Dann guck mal im Bios ob er dir für den PWM-Anschluss wo die Pumpe drauf ist eine Drehzahl angibt.

edit: habe gerade deine Bilder gesehen. Wenn du den Radiator um 180 Grad drehst liegen die Schläuche etwas besser.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> edit: habe gerade deine Bilder gesehen. Wenn du den Radiator um 180 Grad drehst liegen die Schläuche etwas besser.



Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber ich dachte mir dann sind die Schläche direkt vorm Lüfter und habe es deswegen sorum gemacht.


War gerade im BIOS das sagt CPU Temperatur 44 Grad CPUFan1(Hängt die Pumpe dran) 2934 rpm CPUFan2(Hängen die Lüfter vom Radiator dran) 965rpm


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Habe ich bei mir auch so rum und keine Probleme.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Habe ich bei mir auch so rum und keine Probleme.



Ich finde schlechter als jetzt kanns kaum noch werden 
Habe allerdings nicht die Lust jetzt alles nochmal ab und wieder rauf zu machen, nachdem ich das diese Woche schon 2 mal gemacht habe.

Bin schon am überlegen da nächste Woche mal einen PC Laden dan zu setzen  und ggf sogar nen anderen Kühler zu besorgen 


Edit: Was mir gerade noch auffällt ist, dass ich teilweise ein etas lauteres nicht passendes Geräuch höre, vorallem wenn die Lüfter die Geschwindigkeit ändern. Ich denke, dass es vielleicht daran liegt das ich einen Lüfter nur mit 3 Schrauben befestigt habe. Glaube aber nicht, dass das irgendwie die Temperaturen erklärt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Bevor du in ein PC Shop gehst, schau mal lieber hier nach http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Vielleicht ist ein Member in deiner Gegend, der dir Helfen kann


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Selbst wenn du keine Lüfter montiert hättest und der Rest einwandfrei funktioniert kommen da keine solche Temperaturen zu Stande.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Danke, da werde ich mal gucken


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du keine Lüfter montiert hättest und der Rest einwandfrei funktioniert kommen da keine solche Temperaturen zu Stande.




Woran könnte es dann liegen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

An einem defekten Temperatursensor vielleicht.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> An einem defekten Temperatursensor vielleicht.



Danke, das werde ich ohne Externes Messgerät wahrscheinlich nicht feststellen können oder?
Die Temperaturen ohne Last scheinen aber recht zutreffend zu sein. Gestern nach dem Windowsstart lagen sie erstmal zwischen 10 und 20 Grad.


----------



## wooty1337 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Pumpe defekt oder fördert nicht richtig; Kühler hat keinen guten Kontakt zur CPU/WLP; Kühler fehlerhaft montiert; Bodenplatte ist nicht richtig verschraubt (Produtionsfehler)...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Pumpe defekt oder fördert nicht richtig; Kühler hat keinen guten Kontakt zur CPU/WLP; Kühler fehlerhaft montiert; Bodenplatte ist nicht richtig verschraubt (Produtionsfehler)...



Ja oder das halt, kannst du zum Testen mal einen anderen CPU-Kühler Montieren ? Und Sensoren gibt es solche z.B. siehe Bild von denen habe ich auch welche, ist nicht die beste Methode aber fast die einzige wenn man nichts beschädigen will.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Ich habe den Kühlkörper/CPUKühler jetzt ein 2. mal ab montiert und neu  angeschraubt. Gebracht hat es leider garnichts. Hier einmal Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die WLP habe ich jetzt nicht neu aufgetragen oder so.
Normalerweise sieht die besser verteilt aus, allerdings gucke ich auch nicht paar Tage nach dem Auftragen wieder nach...


----------



## DoertyHarry (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Bin zwar kein Experte was Kompaktwaküs angeht aber das sieht mir fast so aus als würde der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegen. 
Abstandschrauben zu hoch, zu wenig kraft oder irgendwelche schrauben verhindern dass der Kühler ganz aufliegt.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Dachte ich mir auch.

Aber noch festern anziehen kann ich die Schrauben nicht. Es gab nur eine Art von "Abstandshaltern".  Die Anleitung schließt den Sockel 1551 nicht mit ein. Der Kühler soll aber Kompatibel sein... Behauptet die Verpackung. Habe mich daher an die Anleitung vom Sockel 1150/1556/1155 gehalten.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

er ist kompatibel da sich die 115x sockel nix nehmen...
jedoch da das pcb der skylakes dünner ist ist die cpu etwas niedriger wenn sie instaliert ist gegenüber den vorgängern... eventuel ist dadurch der abstand so gros das der kontakt nur schlecht zustande kommt....
verteilte wlp sagt nix aus... nur wenn sie überall bis fast an oder über die ränder gedrückt ist liegt der kphlkörper richtig auf...
vorausgesetz du hast genug wlp verwendet


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> verteilte wlp sagt nix aus... nur wenn sie überall bis fast an oder über die ränder gedrückt ist liegt der kphlkörper richtig auf...
> vorausgesetz du hast genug wlp verwendet



Wie die Bilder die ich gepostet habe zeigen, tut sie das nicht. Die Menge die ich verwendet habe, ist meiner Meinung nach ausreichend oder gibt es da andere Meinungen?


----------



## DoertyHarry (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Also Noxxphox's Idee kommt mir sehr plausiebel vor vielleicht hast du ja mal die zeit den Support von CM anzuschreiben und dort mal nachfragen wie sich das bei den skylake CPUs verhält. Ob es da vll kürzere abstandhalter gibt.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

bilder? sry ich seh in tapatalk keine bilder hier... kann keine aussage dazu treffn


----------



## DoertyHarry (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Also ich sehe alle bilder mit tapatalk hast du vll bilder manuell downloaden aktiviert??


----------



## Noxxphox (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

ich hab in tapatalk nix umgestellt xD
kann aber dran liegen das tapatalk sie automatisch ausblendet aufgrunf E und das auch noch gedrosselt...
mal heut abend am pc guckn wenn ichs nicht vergesse


----------



## nonamez78 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Wenn die Schrauben voll angezogen sind, beim schrauben aber kein wirklicher Gegendruck ensteht,hat der Hersteller wohl einen halben Gewindegang gesparrt, damit bei einer 1150er CPU nicht zuviel Anpressdruck erzeugt wird (nach fest kommt ab, aber das nutzen viele wohl bis max aus ). Das Thema ist wohl nicht nur für den User ärgerlich, sondern auch für die Hersteller echtes Finetuning.

Was mich echt wundert ist die schlecht verteilte WLP auf dem Foto eine Seite vorher. Wie hat sich die Paste auf der CPU in dieser Art verteilt? Per Finger? Ich mache immer eine hauchdünne Schichte per Finger auf die CPU und einen Klecks in die Mitte. Spätere Kontrollen zeigen immer schön, wie sich alles gleichmässig verteilt hat (sowohl auf CPU wie auch Kühler).


----------



## S!lent dob (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Ich vermute mal die Pumpe läuft nicht, sonst würde an den Lüftern lauwarme Luft rauskommen.
Fahr die Kiste mal hoch mach nix und betrachte nur die Temp. Wenn die nach einiger Zeit immer weiter steigt und steigt läuft die Pumpe nicht.

Fass mal die Pumpeneinheit an, zieh dann das Stromkabel ab. Wenn du keinen Unterschied merkst, lief die Pumpe nie. Es sollten bei einwandfreiem Betrieb minimale Vibrationen an der Pumpe fühlbar sein.

Wenn die Schlauchtemperaturen bei 100° CPU Temp nichtebenfalls heiß sind, läuft entweder die Pumpe  nicht, oder der Kühler hat keinen richtigen Kontakt zum DIE.

Ich tippe ganz stark auf einen falsch eingesteckten Stromstecker, evtl ist der im Bios auf Silent oder irgend so einen Unsinn gesteckt, manche Pumpen laufen schon mit 9V nicht mehr anständig an.
Wenn du einen Adapter hast, schließ die Pumpe mal direkt am NT per Molex an.


Meine zweite Idee ist ein zu geringer Anpressdruck. Prüf nochmal nach ob wirklich die Korrekten Abstandshalter/Schrauben etc verwended werden.

Edit: Bei näherer Betrachtung sieht dein WLP Bild merkwürdig aus, es könnte wenns die Pumpe nicht ist wirklich zu wenig Anpressdruck sein.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Wenn ich das Thema richtig überflogen habe geht es um eine All In One WaKü, richtig? Ich hatte zwei davon, einmal Corsair, einmal Thermaltake. Beide so laut, dass man keinen Stromstecker ziehen muss um sie laufen zu hören .
Ne Spaß beiseite, das müsste doch bei halb gescheitem Anschluss (wenn das ding einen Drehzahl Geber haben sollte) das Bios auswerfen? Aber bei den AiOs reicht auch einmal Kühler anfassen. Wenn da nix vibriert ist definitiv nix los im Wasserkanal.

@S!lent dob 
Das Bild der WLP hatte ich ja oben auch kurz bemängelt, da passt etwas durch die ggf. geringere Höhe des Skylakes nicht. Die WaKüs sind alle aus Sockel 1150 Zeiten,. Auch wenn der 1151 kompatibel ist, sollte man sich da wohl nicht zu sehr drauf verlassen und nochmals einen Blick drauf werfen (im Idealfall Board raus und hoffen von der Seite den Spalt erkennen zu können).


----------



## S!lent dob (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Aber bei den AiOs reicht auch einmal Kühler anfassen. Wenn da nix vibriert ist definitiv nix los im Wasserkanal.



Sehe ich auch so, wobei meine 80i wirklich ne sehr leise Pumpe hat. Nur wenn die NB BS-pro auf unter 7V laufen höre ich die ganz dezent säuseln.
Da lobe ich mir die AM Sockel, da passt seid so.939 alles und immer einwandfrei


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

pumpe immerxanfassn... weil lautlos geht bei geringem durchfluss und guter isolierukg fast... aber vibrationslos ist unmöglich... wense sich nicht bewegt die punpe dann geht sie nicht


----------



## Guallamalla (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Mal von Geräuchen und Vibrationen abgesehen, die Schläuche wurden bei meiner Wakü immer sehr warm. Ein deutlicheres Indiz, dass Wärme abgeleitet wird, gibt es nicht.

Für mich sind die Fotos jedoch eindeutig. Normalerweise zeichnet die Kühlpaste doch ein Viereck vom heat spreader auf dem Kühlkörper ab. Das ist hier nicht der Fall, bis auf ein paar Kleckse ist die Kontaktfläche blitzeblank.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise.
Ich hatte meinen PC Montag zum "IT Spezialisten" gebracht.
Habe meinen PC jetzt wieder. Aber zu dem Laden gehe ich nicht wieder, haben den Kühler einmal ab und wieder ran gemacht dann gesagt ist wohl nen „Produktionsfehler“ können wir auch nichts machen. Das hat über 4 Tage gedauert und 39€ gekostet.
Dann beim Abholen sagen sie nicht mal was wie: „Tut uns Leid, da können wir Ihnen auch nicht weiter helfen“. Sondern nur Geld her und tschüss.
Für das Geld hatte ich mir auch nen günstigen Lüfter kaufen und in der Zeit 100-mal befestigen können…

Habe mir jetzt einen neuen bei Amazon bestellt, soll morgen kommen. Mal sehen wies dann ist.

Achja, das Problem ist wohl wirklich, dass der Kühlkörper nicht richtig auf der CPU sizt.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Damit ichs für den neuen Küler weiß, welcher Sockel entspricht am ehesten dem 1151?
1366, 1150, 1156, 775, 2011?
Also die Schrauben für welchen Sockel muss ich verwänden?


----------



## Guallamalla (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*



Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Damit ichs für den neuen Küler weiß, welcher Sockel entspricht am ehesten dem 1151?
> 1366, 1150, 1156, 775, 2011?
> Also die Schrauben für welchen Sockel muss ich verwänden?


1150/1155/1156 sollten auf 1151 passen.

Und ja, ich habe noch nie was Gutes von sogenannten "PC-Doktoren" und "Spezialisten" gehört... da bist du hier im Forum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Danke!

Habe halt die Vermutung, dass die "Abstandshalterschrauben" für den Sockel 2011 besser gewesen wären, die sind kürzer und der Kühler saß ja anscheinend nicht richtig drauf.
Aber bevor ich die CPU beschädige...

Naja hatte extra den Laden gewählt, weil die auch für größere Unternehmen tätig sind.


----------



## Skaugen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Wäre nicht einfach ein Schraubensatz mit Federn möglich? Also ohne festen Anschlag.


Verschraubt wird das ganze so:
Schraube -> Plastikring -> Board -> Plastikring -> Sechskantmutter -> CPU-Kühler -> Unterlegscheibe -> Feder -> Rändelmutter


Und die Rändelmuttern werden (bei meinem CPU-Kühler/Schraubensatz von Aquacomputer) soweit angezogen dass zwischen der Federwicklung noch ein Blatt Papier reinpasst. Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass ich nicht ganz so stramm angezogen habe und sich das Board ein wenig zurechtgebogen hat (eine Backplate passt wegen den großen Schraubenköpfen nicht mehr unters Board). Aber es passt


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Die normalen Schrauben vom Kühler hatten schon Federn.


----------



## Skaugen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Aber auf deinem Bild in Beitrag #39 sehe ich Abstandshalter auf dem Board. Und das ist doch das Problem bei dir, oder? Du kannst den Kühler nicht fest genug (bzw. nicht tief genug) montieren.


_Edit: Du hast die Federn auch unter deinem Kühler. Was ich meine ist das hier (siehe Bildanhang)._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Die Abstandshalter auf dem Bild sind die für Sockel 1155.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass dr Kühler zu wenig Kontakt zur CPU hat. Daher hatte ich überlegt die Abstandshalter für den Sockel 2011 zu nehmen, die kleiner sind.
Der Federn müsste man auf dem 2. Bild des erwähnten Beitrags sehen können.

Das neue Kühler der heute kommen soll, hat glaube ich keine.


----------



## DARPA (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Die Abstandshalter für 2011 kannst nicht nehmen, da diese Außengewinde haben. Die werden direkt mit dem Board verschraubt.
Bei Sockel 115x nutzt man dagegen eine mitgelieferte Backplate, daher sind die passenden Abstandshalter mit Innengewinde.
Das ist normal immer der Unterschied zwischen diesen Sockeln.

Hab grad mal das Manual angeschaut. Die Haltebügel hast du auf der richtigen Seite der Pumpe angeschraubt (Step 4). Würden die unten statt oben dran sein, würde der Kühlblock höher sitzen. 
Ansonsten liegts vllt. an den vormontierten Federschrauben, dass es bei Skylake shice sitzt.
Aber wenn du heute nen neuen Kühler kriegst ist ja auch ok.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Danke für den Hinweis.
Die Halterungen von Schritt 4 sind "zwischen" dem Kühlkörper. Also ja sind unter den Löchern.

Ja, der neue Kühler ist da. Habe nur die Sorgen, dass ich mit dem das gleich Problem habe.

Wenn  die Skylake CPUs dünner sind als die "alten" muss der Kühler tiefer  sitzen. Wenn die die Abstandshalter, für eine feste Höhe sind, könnten  sie das verhindern. Aber dann müssten doch noch viel mehr Leute das  Problem haben....


----------



## DARPA (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Was haste denn für einen neuen Kühler? 

Bau ein den Krempel und teste


----------



## hanrot (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Hey, hast du die die alte Wakü denn mittlerweile zurückgegeben? Also selbst mit einem "schlechten" 6700k solltest du unter Last mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung eigentlich nicht auf über 60 Grad kommen. Bei mir sind es eher 45 und die 60 überschreitet der Rechner erst ab 5GHz und 1,4Volt. Ach und WLP soll nur die produktionsbedingten Unebenheiten zwischen deiner CPU und dem Kühler ausgleichen, leitet aber natürlich immer schlechter als Metall. Weniger ist in diesem Falle also eher mehr.
Unterschiede Bei den Sockeln gibt es meines Wissens nach keine. Abstandshalter sind sinnvoll und schützen deine CPU. Im Rahmen des Skylake-Gate hat sich ja gezeigt, dass die Notwendigkeit von anderen Abständen von den Kühlerherstellern nicht wirklich gesehen wird. 
Pumpen kann man eigentlich eh immer direkt ans Netzteil anschließen dann kann man sowas wie UEFI Probleme schonmal ausschließen


----------



## Guallamalla (2. März 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

Können wir nach einer Woche Sendepause davon ausgehen, dass dem Threadersteller die CPU nun entgültig abgeraucht ist?


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (5. März 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

So, die alte Wasserkühlung hat Amazon zurück genommen und ich habe den vollen Preis zurückbekommen. 
Mit der neuen läuft es viel besser. Die CPU wird maximal 60 Grad warm.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## alexrettig149 (6. März 2016)

*AW: CPU wird unnatürlich heiß*

hatte das Problem anfangs auch beim 1151 die cpu platine ist dünner. du machst die packplate normal rein, dann wlp drauf, dann die Pumpeneinheit aufsetzen und dann waren in der Packung 8 kleine Unterlegscheiben dabei, die habe ich nicht gebraucht, da ich andere lfter von BeQuiet verwende. habe dann jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe aufgelegt und dann die Schraube, damit bekommst du besseren kontakt mit der CPU


----------

